# To process or to not



## martymcfly (Jun 13, 2015)

What do you guys think, Should i stick these in the dip? Almost seems a shame.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2015)

They would look a lot prettier as a gold button 8)


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks like you will get more money by selling them.

It's auction time !!


----------



## bklopsy123 (Jun 13, 2015)

On eBay this lot should sell between $400-$500. Don't know how much you acquired them for. All you need to concern yourself with is acquisition cost and calculating time and materials to refine to determine whether it is worth the effort. 

In regards to it being a shame, these are obsolete processors anyway. And, I agree, they would look better as a button.

If you decide to process, I would like to see the end button.

Brooks


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 13, 2015)

Nothing among the CPU:s looks to be rare, refine or sell is the way to go. A gold button is easier to store and nicer to play around with when reading the forum... 8) 

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 13, 2015)

Do any of the Pentium Pros have 1 MB memory? I can't read them on the photo. If they do, they would be good for a yield test.

Dave


----------



## martymcfly (Jun 13, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Do any of the Pentium Pros have 1 MB memory? I can't read them on the photo. If they do, they would be good for a yield test.
> 
> Dave



Im afraid not, although the 1mb ones are not gold topped as far as im aware so probably yields less than the rest. I would like to process them but im thinking its probably only going to come to about 6 grams or so.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 13, 2015)

I would hold on to them for investment if you don't need the money or the gold right now. I would stick them in a closet and wait for the price of gold to rise again and then put it on ebay. 
$ 1,000 plus!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2015)

martymcfly said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the Pentium Pros have 1 MB memory? I can't read them on the photo. If they do, they would be good for a yield test.
> ...



I'd suggest ten grammes as a minimum.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jun 13, 2015)

spaceships said:


> martymcfly said:
> 
> 
> > FrugalRefiner said:
> ...



I was thinking 5-6 grams at best as well. 10 grams seems a little high to me...


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2015)

Nah not high at all. You've got nearly 6 grammes just in the 17 x Pentium Pro chips there alone.

Then you've got 20 chips with gold brazed lids. Then you've got the base gold plates. Add the 20+ Pentium1/486 and derivatives to the mix and the lowest ones i.e. The AMD Aluminium capped on top of that and you're fine at 10 grammes. At least.


----------



## cnbarr (Jun 13, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Nah not high at all. You've got nearly 6 grammes just in the 17 x Pentium Pro chips there alone.
> 
> Then you've got 20 chips with gold brazed lids. Then you've got the base gold plates. Add the 20+ Pentium1/486 and derivatives to the mix and the lowest ones i.e. The AMD Aluminium capped on top of that and you're fine at 10 grammes. At least.



Yes I agree, there is about 6g in the PPro's at 0.3-0.4g/cpu, the rest of them should yield another 4-5g safely, and if the gold caps in the bottom right weren't from the original cpu's in the picture that could add another 1-2g to the total.

10-11g total is safe estimate.

Edit: I will say, if it's not about having the gold and it is about the profit, you are better off selling the PPro's on ebay, their worth more cash then gold value.


----------



## martymcfly (Jun 13, 2015)

the caps are from some previousy processed cpus, my goal is to get up to an ounce of gold so maybe id be better selling the pentium pros and buying scrap 9ct.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2015)

That's certainly one way of looking at it. You'll get more than the gold value for the PPros. Reinvest and voila, you're in the money


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 13, 2015)

martymcfly said:


> the caps are from some previousy processed cpus, my goal is to get up to an ounce of gold so maybe id be better selling the pentium pros and buying scrap 9ct.



If you are buying the 9ct on ebay I'd say no.


----------



## martymcfly (Jun 13, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> martymcfly said:
> 
> 
> > the caps are from some previousy processed cpus, my goal is to get up to an ounce of gold so maybe id be better selling the pentium pros and buying scrap 9ct.
> ...




My main materials ive used are cpus and ram but the ram is too much of a pain, Cutting the fingers off and then stripping them and then ar. so 9ct would be nice and simple but ebay was where i was planning. Im guessing charity shops/car boot sales etc instead?


----------



## nickvc (Jun 14, 2015)

Try advertising to the public, give them a fair price say 85% of spot and you should be ahead, failing that if all you want to do is refine for fun then maybe local scrap buyers but they will want 97-98% of spot at a guess.
The eBay route is good for selling e scrap as there are many who overpay for it seemingly so if you can sell for more than you would recover and then buy scrap jewellery you are well in profit.


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 14, 2015)

From what I see PPs go for on Ebay even including the hidden selling costs you will be way way way ahead selling them all in one swoop to 1 buyer. No doubt whatsoever.
Probably get a bidding war going LOL............Id LOVE to watch it if you do post a Ebay link please!

After that its your call what to do with the money. Personally id try to buy good scrap but if it wasn't available id probably purchase some assayed Gold bars if spot dropped etc.. no refining & awful pretty to look at guaranteed pure absolute 999.9 Gold.

Either way happy refining!

Dave


----------



## MrMylar (Jun 16, 2015)

On eBay I see at least 10 of the Pentium Pro's selling for over $230 all day long. That would be a windfall for you because the most that is in them are between 2.5g - 3g of gold (per 10). You could easily get around $370 - $400+ for just the 17 Pentium Pro's alone. I think at auction, you may even get $500+ on eBay. I've seen people pay ridiculously high prices for them.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 17, 2015)

MrMylar said:



> I've seen people pay ridiculously high prices for them.



It's Lex Luthor behind all. He's trying to build his own Pentium-Pro land. :wink:


----------

